# 2018 MECA CA Events and Event Schedule



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

In the past, I'd post up a new thread for each event. I'd like to try something a little different for the MECA CA Events for the remainder of the 2018 season and post in this one thread, and continually update the thread instead. For the most part, we've been keeping things up to date on Facebook, but I realize not everyone is on Facebook nor everyone wants to be, so here goes...

=====MECA CA 2018 Season Event Schedule (confirmed)=====

12/17/17 SoCal Toys for Tots 4 - LEXService, Hawaiian Gardens, CA (1X) (done)
1/13/18 CES 2018 Showdown, North Las Vegas, NV (2X SQ/3X SPL) (done)
2/17-18/18 Autorama, Sacramento, CA (2X SQ on 17, 3X SPL on 18) (done)

Upcoming:
3/18/18 Luxe CoachCraft Sound and Show, Torrance, CA (2X SQ, SPL and S&S)
Facebook event invite: https://www.facebook.com/events/1127309260737834/

4/14/18 Inaugural John Fisher Memorial Event - LiquidTrends, Modesto, CA (2X SQ, SPL, and S&S)
5/6 SoCal Springfest II - AudioShoppe, Riverside, CA (2X SQ/SPL/Show & Shine)
5/19/18 - Fry’s Roseville (MECA 3X SQ/SPL/S&S w/ IASCA)
6/16/18, HIN - San Jose, CA (2X SQ/SPL)
7/14/18 Rock-it at Chase Park 4 - Moffett Field, CA (3X SQ/S&S)


=====MECA CA 2018 Season Event Schedule (tentative)=====
4/8/18 - Stancewars, Las Vegas, NV (2X SQ/SPL)
2X for Aug 4 - Marina Autostereo - Seaside (SQ/SPL)
2X for Aug 19 - Sound Doctor - Camarillo (SQ/SPL)
3X for Sep 1, 2018 - NV/AZ State Finals - Fry’s Vegas? (SQ/SPL/S&S) (maybe NM?)
3X for Sep 23, 2018 - CA State Finals (SQ/SPL/S&S) - Site TBD


Will update as more information is available...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Event upcoming on March 18 (in 3 weeks)

*Where:*
970 Knox St
Torrance, CA 90502-1005

*When:*
Sunday, Marcy 18, 2018: 10am - ?










*Facebook event invite here:*
https://www.facebook.com/events/1127309260737834/

See everyone there!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Updated to confirm the StanceWars Las Vegas event

=====MECA CA 2018 Season Event Schedule (confirmed)=====

12/17/17 SoCal Toys for Tots 4 - LEXService, Hawaiian Gardens, CA (1X) (done)
1/13/18 CES 2018 Showdown, North Las Vegas, NV (2X SQ/3X SPL) (done)
2/17-18/18 Autorama, Sacramento, CA (2X SQ on 17, 3X SPL on 18) (done)

Upcoming:
3/18/18 Luxe CoachCraft Sound and Show, Torrance, CA (2X SQ, SPL and S&S)
4/8/18 - Stancewars, Las Vegas, NV (2X SQ/SPL)
4/14/18 Inaugural John Fisher Memorial Event - LiquidTrends, Modesto, CA (2X SQ, SPL, and S&S)
5/6/18 SoCal Springfest II - AudioShoppe, Riverside, CA (2X SQ/SPL/Show & Shine)
5/19/18 - Fry’s Roseville (MECA 3X SQ/SPL/S&S w/ IASCA)
6/16/18, HIN - San Jose, CA (2X SQ/SPL)
7/14/18 Rock-it at Chase Park 4 - Moffett Field, CA (3X SQ/S&S)


=====MECA CA 2018 Season Event Schedule (tentative)=====
2X for Aug 4 - Marina Autostereo - Seaside (SQ/SPL)
2X for Aug 19 - Sound Doctor - Camarillo (SQ/SPL)
3X for Sep 1, 2018 - NV/AZ State Finals - Fry’s Vegas? (SQ/SPL/S&S) (maybe NM?)
3X for Sep 23, 2018 - CA State Finals (SQ/SPL/S&S) - Site TBD


A little over two weeks away from the Luxe CoachCraft Sound and Show in Torrance!


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

Richard,

Question for you sir. If I wanted to compete in 1 of these events would I have to be a MECA member? I just want to attend 1 or 2 comps just to see how the car fairs..


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

shutmdown said:


> Richard,
> 
> Question for you sir. If I wanted to compete in 1 of these events would I have to be a MECA member? I just want to attend 1 or 2 comps just to see how the car fares...


Membership is not required to compete at a MECA event. Entry fee is typically $5-$10 more for non-members (depending on the event). Keep in mind however that non-members do not accumulate points towards eligibility for state championship and/or world finals.

I competed my first two events in 2012 without a membership...so I completely understand where you are coming from. I ended up getting hooked and signed up shortly thereafter. :laugh:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*StanceWars Las Vegas - April 8, 2018*

Event this Sunday (on April 8)

*Where:*
Boulder Station Hotel & Casino
4111 Boulder Highway
Las Vegas, NV 89121

*When:*
Sunday, April 8, 2018: 10am - ?










*Facebook event invite here:*
https://www.facebook.com/events/2051889521760472/

See everyone there!


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

what disc are they using for judging?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

shutmdown said:


> what disc are they using for judging?


MECA's latest disc is Tantric Tuning and is what many of the judges use. It can be purchased here: https://mecacaraudio.com/shop (note I don't make a penny from the MECA online site so hope the admins don't shut me down - no pun intended - for providing this info)

With that in mind, there is also a list of Bonus Tracks of commercially available content that is approved for judging listed in the appendix of the MECA SQL (Sound Quality League) rulebook, which can be downloaded from https://mecacaraudio.com


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Event this Saturday (on April 14) in memory of our dear friend John Fisher who we lost to cancer last year. It will be held at Brian Mitchell’s shop, John’s team captain of Arc Audio.

*Where:*
500 Glass Lane #5
Modesto, CA 95356

*When:*
Saturday, April 14,2018: 9:30am - ?










*Facebook event invite here:*
https://www.facebook.com/events/714359675427347

Hope to see folks there, come out in John’s honor and share with his fellow competitors and dear friends some of your best memories of John.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*2018 SoCal Springfest 2*

Event next Sunday (on May 6).

*Where:*
Audio Shoppe
6760 Central Ave, Unit A
Riverside, California 92504

*When:*
Sunday, May 6, 2018: 9am - ?










*Facebook event invite here:*
https://www.facebook.com/events/361806974294865

This should be an excellent turnout as the 2018 season heats up!


----------



## Hubbard 0 (Jun 20, 2018)

Is there a flyer or additional info for the August 4th event in Seaside?

I tried the MECA site, but the events page errored out.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Hubbard 0 said:


> Is there a flyer or additional info for the August 4th event in Seaside?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the MECA site, but the events page errored out.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

My apologies that I have not been on here to update the schedule. Please see below the current MECA CA 2018 Season Event Schedule:

=====MECA CA 2018 Season Event Schedule=====
12/17/17 SoCal Toys for Tots 4 - LEXService, Hawaiian Gardens, CA (1X)
1/13/18 CES 2018 Showdown, North Las Vegas, NV (2X SQ/3X SPL)
2/17-18/18 Autorama, Sacramento, CA (2X SQ on 17, 3X SPL on 18)
3/18/18 Luxe CoachCraft Sound and Show, Torrance, CA (2X SQ, SPL and S&S)
4/8/18 - Stancewars, Las Vegas, NV (2X SQ/SPL)
4/14/18 Inaugural John Fisher Memorial Event - LiquidTrends, Modesto, CA (2X SQ, SPL, and S&S)
5/6/18 SoCal Springfest II - AudioShoppe, Riverside, CA (2X SQ/SPL/Show & Shine)
5/12/18 Judge/Competitor Training - Audio Intensity, Vacaville, CA
5/19/18 - Fry’s Roseville (MECA 3X SQ/SPL/S&S w/ IASCA)
6/10/18 Luxe CoachCraft Sound and Show, Torrance, CA (2X SQ, SPL and S&S)
7/14/18 Rock-it at Chase Park 4 - Moffett Field, CA (3X SQ/S&S)
8/4/18 - Marina Autostereo - Seaside (2X SQ/SPL)
8/18/18, Hot Import Nights - San Jose, CA (2X SQ/SPL)
9/22-9/23, 2018 - CA State Finals - San Luis Obispo, CA (SQ/S&S Saturday, SPL Sunday)

Tentative:
3X for Sep 2, 2018 - NV/AZ State Finals - (SQ/SPL/S&S)
=====MECA CA 2018 Season Event Schedule=====

I know not everyone on here is on Facebook, but we do update the MECA CA FaceBook page more regularly and to my knowledge don't need to be a Facebook user (although likely easier to subscribe to updates if you are).

See here - https://www.facebook.com/mecacalifornia

Hope to see folks at the next event! (HIN San Jose on 8/18/18).


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I will likely be bringing the Passat up for state finals. Not competing, just being a bum and killing time.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Depending on whether the Vegas event happens, we may try to squeeze another event or so between HIN and state finals.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

papasin said:


> Depending on whether the Vegas event happens, we may try to squeeze another event or so between HIN and state finals.


Down this way?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Down this way?



Yeah, Michael has been itching to have another event prior to state.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd be down. If it's a Saturday, I'm sure we could get Dustin down here.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Not going to compete but I just booked a hotel and look forward to going. It's been years since I've to a competition.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Update as of 8/30/18: 2018 MECA CA Events and Event Schedule*

Please see below the current MECA CA 2018 Season Event Schedule:

=====MECA CA 2018 Season Event Schedule=====
12/17/17 SoCal Toys for Tots 4 - LEXService, Hawaiian Gardens, CA (1X)
1/13/18 CES 2018 Showdown, North Las Vegas, NV (2X SQ/3X SPL)
2/17-18/18 Autorama, Sacramento, CA (2X SQ on 17, 3X SPL on 18)
3/18/18 Luxe CoachCraft Sound and Show, Torrance, CA (2X SQ, SPL and S&S)
4/8/18 - Stancewars, Las Vegas, NV (2X SQ/SPL)
4/14/18 Inaugural John Fisher Memorial Event - LiquidTrends, Modesto, CA (2X SQ, SPL, and S&S)
5/6/18 SoCal Springfest II - AudioShoppe, Riverside, CA (2X SQ/SPL/Show & Shine)
5/12/18 Judge/Competitor Training - Audio Intensity, Vacaville, CA
5/19/18 - Fry’s Roseville (MECA 3X SQ/SPL/S&S w/ IASCA)
6/10/18 Luxe CoachCraft Sound and Show, Torrance, CA (2X SQ, SPL and S&S)
7/14/18 Rock-it at Chase Park 4 - Moffett Field, CA (3X SQ/S&S)
8/4/18 - Marina Autostereo - Seaside (2X SQ/SPL)
8/18/18 - Hot Import Nights - San Jose, CA (2X SQ/SPL)
9/9/18 - Advanced Car Creations - Garden Grove, CA (2X SQ/SPL)
9/22-9/23, 2018 - CA State Finals - San Luis Obispo, CA (SQ/S&S Saturday, SPL Sunday)
=====MECA CA 2018 Season Event Schedule=====

As mentioned, I know not everyone on here is on Facebook, but we do update the MECA CA FaceBook page more regularly and to my knowledge don't need to be a Facebook user (although likely easier to subscribe to updates if you are).

See here - https://www.facebook.com/mecacalifornia

So next event is in Garden Grove, less than 2 weeks to go!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

beerdrnkr said:


> Not going to compete but I just booked a hotel and look forward to going. It's been years since I've to a competition.


Awesome, looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> I'd be down. If it's a Saturday, I'm sure we could get Dustin down here.


Shop in Garden Grove requested Sunday, so it's going to be on 9/9. See you there?


----------

